# Grrrr! This is why SCHIP is bullpoopy!



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

My congresswoman (Giffords) sent me a reply when I request a NO vote in the SCHIP bill. This is a part of the email:

That means 265,000 children - nearly one out of every five kids in Arizona-is living without health insurance. Even worse, most of those children are eligible for health insurance through AHCCCS or KidsCare, but they are not enrolled.

WTF???? As I've been saying: "most of those children are eligible for health insurance through AHCCCS or KidsCare, but they are not enrolled." How will this bill help that? All the other states are in the same boat. These kids can have health care it's just easier for their parents to go to the ER and not pay. All SCHIP will do it give the ERs a place to send the bill.

GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

What she is really saying is, "It is an election year and in order to be re-elected we must promise more programs and increased spending. Nothing appeals to the American people like a child in trouble so we need a program to save the children."


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> What she is really saying is, "It is an election year and in order to be re-elected we must promise more programs and increased spending. Nothing appeals to the American people like a child in trouble so we need a program to save the children."


Boy'd you hit on the head. "What? You didn't vote for the children? You must get voted out of office then and give me your job..."


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

pandering to the feckin' morons with their accusations of the other party’s disregard for the poor children! not on the botl/sotl dime!

“alms for an ex-leper!”


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Wisconsin and Illinois both have systems in place for children with low-income parents to get free health care, but it's not used. 9 out of 10 of my students are elligible, but only 3 of those 9 are enrolled. The rest go to the emergency room whenever they have the sniffles and then don't pay the bill.

The Wisconsin rep voted NO on the bill. 

I think congress should charge a $1 tax on all cups of coffee sold at the gourmet coffee places. That would give Congress enough money to piss away for years to come.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I work for an employer that offers health insurance immediately to all employees and dependents. The vast majority are to dang cheap to cover their family. The insurance is probably less than what they spend on beer for the week.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah people in general just have the "i dont give a $h!t" attitude and it makes me want to smack them upside the head

my older brother today was complaining about how the bill was vetoed and i told him it wouldve killed a whole industry and put many people in many countries out of work and he still thought it was bad to veto it. 

some people just dont care or just dont pay attention to the whole story


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It really is a bunch of bullsavy isn't it?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This bill annoys me on many levels. Most of the reasons are those stated above and on other boards. But as a person who chose not to have kids - and already contributes about 80-85% of my property taxes towards schools that I'll never use - I also view this a a blatant attack on my lifestyle. I have no problem w/the concept of healthcare for children but why does my hobby, my source of relaxation, my second love (after my wife) have to be he target to fund this program?
I just feel penalized for my choices in life - which should not be the case in this land of liberty and (dwindling) freedom. I believe in paying my fair share but I think 'fair' came and went a long time ago!


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I've said it before, and I'll keep saying it. If the government would crack down on the fraud and abuse in the current health care system, there would be plenty of money for the children. Instead it's easier to look the other way and just create new taxes.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*health care rip off*

It is not about children - It is about money and raising taxes. Why just help "children"? If the congress and sentae wanted to help, why not give health care to everybody below the poverty level. Instead congress wants to pay for heath care for "children" who's family income is 4 times the poverty level. Why shouldn't seniors who are on a fixed income, and have paid taxes all their life be elegible?
I work in health care, and I see seniors come in and need hospitalization because they could not afford their perscriptions. Seniors need health care lelp more than children, because of age. Kids don't require all the meds that the older generation does, kids heal faster, and get sick less.

p.s. I have been a respiratory therapist for 17 years, and non of my patinets are cigar smorker! Lots of cigarette smokers, and cookie eaters.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't you just hate this SCHIP?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*hate this SCHIP?*

Yes I do - the congress works harder at getting your money than spending it wiseley. They way they are going with smoking bans and taxes, you wonder where the "land of the free" is located.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Time to stop all this taxation !!!!


----------

